# Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?



## icecream (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey,


Es geht um die amtlichen/ amtlich anerkannten Kennzeichen.
Bei uns im Angelladen ging es letztens um dieses Thema.
Jemand meinte, seitdem jetzt die 15Ps Reglung da ist, kann man  Motoren bis 5Ps ohne kennzeichen fahren. Es muss angeblich nur ein Schriftzug mit dem Bootsnamen drauf sein. 

Ich kann mir das aber nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr darüber.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

also bei uns ist das schon immer so bootsnahme und heimathafen  mehr brauchen wir nicht soweit ich weis


----------



## 17033rabe (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Hallo,​ 
Kenzeichnungspflichtig sind alle Kleinfahrzeuge(Boote unter 20m Länge), ausser :​ 
Ruderboot, 
Segelboote bis 5,50 m Länge ohne Motor,
Fahrzeuge mit Motor bis 2,21 KW, 
Beiboote​ 


Auf Seeschifffahrtsstraßen ist eine Kennzeichnung nicht erforderlich. Hier genügen Schiffsname und Heimathafen

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Wäre mir auch neu , ohne Kennzeichen. Nach meinem Kenntnissstand muss ab 4 PS ein Kennzeichen vorhanden sein.|bla:


----------



## ZanderSeifi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Hallöchen,

kommt das nicht auch auf das Gewässer an ???

Habe ein Schlauchboot (2,70m) mit nem Elektromotor ( Rino VX 34 ) mit dem ich auf dem Bodensee fahre, und ich musste meine NR auf das Boot sichtbar draufbringen. 

MFG


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

wie sieht es beim Außenborder mit irgendwelchen Untersuchungen z.B. TÜV aus? Gibt es da Auflagen bei 5PS?


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Ich weiss es ja nicht wie es bei euch am Bodensee läuft . Also bei uns in BrB brauchen alle Wasserfahrzeuge ab 4 Ps eine Zulassung. Kann natürlich von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sein. In Berlin zum Beispiel brauchtest du generell einen Sportbootschein , egal wie stark dein Moto war . Hat sich dann aber mit der Reform erledigt.:m


----------



## Wuemmehunter (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

http://www.elwis.de/Aktuelles/index.html

Hier sind die Infos amtlich und damit verbindlich!

Gruß
wuemmehunter


----------



## 17033rabe (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Hallo,

wie oben geschrieben betrifft der erste Absatz die Binnenschiffferstrassen, auf Seewasserstrassen(z.B.Boddengewässer Rügen ...) reicht Hafen und Name.
Bodensee unterliegt der Bodensee...Verordung, dann gibt es noch die Reihnschifffer.. Ordnung. Auf den Berliner Gewässern ist schon wieder eine ganz andere Festlegung für Anlieger gültig.Auf Seen die nicht diesen Verordnungen unterliegen können die Gemeinden abweichende Festlegungen treffen.
So muss z.B. auf dem Tolensesee bei Neubrandenburg jedes Sportboot(Kleinfahrzeug) eine Reg. Nr. besitzen, und diese ist dann nur für diesen See gültig.
Aber grundsätzlich für die Hauptbereiche Binnen und See... Ordnung stimmen meine oben gemachten angaben.
Auch die 2,21KW.
Ab 3,68 KW brauchte man einen "Führerschein".

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Dirk471 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Ich denke bis 15 PS ist jetzt Führerscheinfrei


----------



## gründler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*



Dirk471 schrieb:


> Ich denke bis 15 PS ist jetzt Führerscheinfrei


 
Rüüüchtig,es sind jetzt 15Ps Führerscheinfrei.

#h


----------



## Tommes63 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Kennzeichnungspflicht ab 3 PS, egal welches Bundesland. Auf Seewasserstraßen keine Kennzeichnungspflicht. Nachzulesen hier:  http://www.elwis.de/Schifffahrtsrecht/index.html (etwas runter scrollen)
Ich verstehe das so, daß das auch für E Motoren gilt (ab 2,21 kw), vom Unterschied zwischen E und Benzinern steht da nix. Höchstens daß ein E Außenborder in Schubkraft (lbs) angegeben wird und keine kw Angabe hat.

edit, da war jemand schneller


----------



## icecream (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

danke für die antworten! Konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass diese nicht kennzeichnungspflichtig sind. 
Elektromotoren sind soweit ich weiß nicht Kennzeichnungspflichtig, wurde schon oft bei uns an den See'n und Elbe mit E-motor kontrolliert und es wurde nie bemängelt, dass kein kennzeichen dran war.

@ mozartkugel
Tüv gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht. glaube aber mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei segelbooten mit einem 2Takt hilfsmotor eine überprüfungspflicht besteht. bin mir aber nicht sicher..


----------



## ulf (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Hallo

Grade bei Seen mußt Du dich für jeden See extra informieren, da gibt es keine Pauschal-Angaben, insbesondere wenn es sich nicht um  *Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen* handelt.
Da kocht hier so ziemlich jedes Landratsamt sein eigenes Süppchen, wie den E-Motor-Nutzern noch der eine oder andere Euro aus der Tasche zu ziehen geht. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## allegoric (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Und genau dies Schwachfug sollte dringenst abgeschafft werden. Was an E-Motor so schlimm sein soll, verstehe ich bis heute nicht oder generell Bootfahren. (ohne Benzinmotor)

Dieser ganze Bürokratiequatsch gehört abgeschafft! Nirgendwo gibt es so einen Dschungel wie bei uns.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

Am Bodensee ist so das du Boote bis 2,49m nicht anmelden brauchst aber da auch keine E oder Benzin Motor daruf haben darfst. Ab 2,50m musst anmelden egal ob mit oder ohne Motor.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kennzeichenfrei bis 5PS ?*

@ Dirk 471 .Richtig. Aber was hat das mit der kennzeichnung von Wasserfahrzeugen zu Tun? Richtig , nichts. Das eine ist der Befähigungsnachweiss zum führen eines Wasserfahrzeugs und das andere ist die kennzeichnung des selben.


----------

